# Where Is The Best Place To Sell An Outback?



## BuckeyeInMI (May 28, 2008)

Other than outbackers where has everyone had the most success selling their trailers?

I am trying to sell my 2010 300BH in the next month.

Thanks!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Well at least you have picked the best time of year. If you say you need to sell it in the next month then that indicates some urgency and so you will need to price it to sell. I think Craigslist and your local paper will give you the best response. Also make it spotless and see if you can park it somewhere with some drive by visibility.

There are other outlets E-Bay RVTraders and local consignment but these would not be my first choice. Be careful with any on line posting as it will bring the vermin out of the woodwork.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I like Craigslist. I sold our 301BQ in about 12 days via Craigslist. I had 3 "lookers" and the 4th guys bought.


----------



## BuckeyeInMI (May 28, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I like Craigslist. I sold our 301BQ in about 12 days via Craigslist. I had 3 "lookers" and the 4th guys bought.


What did you sell and how much did it sell for?


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Sold my 2010 Outback 270BH back in Sept. 2013 within three weeks of listing it on rvtrader.com. Asked $15.5K, sold for $15K. I priced it to sell quickly because I wanted it gone before winter. BTW, was that your Outback I saw last summer at Duck Creek in Muskegon?

Todd


----------



## BuckeyeInMI (May 28, 2008)

Todd&Regan said:


> Sold my 2010 Outback 270BH back in Sept. 2013 within three weeks of listing it on rvtrader.com. Asked $15.5K, sold for $15K. I priced it to sell quickly because I wanted it gone before winter. BTW, was that your Outback I saw last summer at Duck Creek in Muskegon?
> 
> Todd


Yes. That was me...


----------

